# Fog machine heater replacement



## Shane1234 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello everyone! I was lucky enough to pick up an Antari Z-1500II cheap off craigslist a few days ago, and when I got it home, Surprise! it didn't work. The electronics seem fine, and the pump pumps. There seems to be some serious blockage in the heater block. I've read through most of the relevant posts here, and I've tried distilled water, compressed air, vinegar and CLR. So far nothing is working.

I have located a 1500W hearer block on aliexpress, but the physical dimensions are a tad bit smaller than mine. If I can modify the enclosure to fit the new form factor, is there any other reason it wouldn't work?

The pump also works for a short time after reassembling it, but seizes relatively easily. I also located a replacement online, but its 220v and I need 110v. If I were to order the 220v pump, would I be able to take the mechanical parts out and put them in the 110v inducer? They should be mechanically the same, right?

Replacement heater: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/150...es-stage-lighting-rod-heater/32744161868.html

Replacement pump: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281727993705


























Thank you!


----------

